# 6 months tourist visa



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi I am from brasil , Is it possible for me to get a 6 month tourist visa? i know i can get a 3 month one but can i get this extended to 6 months? any help would be apreciated thanks.


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

No. Tourist visa is 90 days in a 180 day period.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Contact the Portuguese Consulate but over 90 days yes or you could try for the extension but either way you need to sort it out prior to visiting

Portal SEF


----------

